# Does my main service panel need grounded?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

The neutral coming in should be bonded to the panel board and you need a ground to the water pipe coming in and on both sides of the meter.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Here one inspector wants a ground from rod through the lug in the meter to the panel. 
While another only wants it to the rod ending in the meter.


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> The neutral coming in should be bonded to the panel board and you need a ground to the water pipe coming in and on both sides of the meter.


The 2/0 copper neutral from the meter base will off course be bonded to the panel.
I would normally ground to the water piper coming in but the whole house is in pex so this is not possible.
I do not know what you mean by on both sides of the meter?


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

Theriot said:


> Here one inspector wants a ground from rod through the lug in the meter to the panel.
> While another only wants it to the rod ending in the meter.


I have ran into this both ways as well depending on what utility company that is hooking up the service. That's why I am asking what is correct and is this panel done the way it sits and proper? (of course I know I have to terminate the 2/0 copper hots and neutral to it yet) which is not shown in picture


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I run a continuous ground from rod to meter to panel. I know this is not needed. But feel safer doing so. I use pvc pipe to panel so no grounding there. 
I once lost the neutral at the utility service. The whole house was hunting. At the time I only ran it to the meter. So this panel had no neutral or ground. It also pex plumbing. So now I run a ground to the main.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The only time we terminate GECs in a meter pan is when it is remote from the structure.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i run my GEC to the main. Screw the meter can.


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have always ran my #4 copper from the gec and terminated at the meter base. This particular utility company (Ameren) told me I could not run from the meter base to the panel with a ground though the same entry as the 2/0 copper terminals for some reason. This is a brick house and I don't want to drill a separate hole just to terminate the panel box if it is not necessary?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Using a rigid pipe and grinding bushings would ground tue panel if there isn't any water pipes.


----------



## yzman720 (Nov 18, 2014)

Theriot said:


> Using a rigid pipe and grinding bushings would ground tue panel if there isn't any water pipes.


that would have been the way to go but it is in pvc from the service panel going out of the house and already bricked and mortared around. I could be over thinking it which I do a lot. Does the service panel even really need grounded?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I am told no.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

yzman720 said:


> that would have been the way to go but it is in pvc from the service panel going out of the house and already bricked and mortared around. I could be over thinking it which I do a lot. Does the service panel even really need grounded?


 Yes, it must be bonded to the Grounding Electrode System and that's what the bonding jumper (the green screw) that comes with the load center is for.

IMO the meter can is the best place for the GEC connection and using PVC for the service entrance conductors does away with parallel current paths


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

If there is no other grounding electrodes present (metal water piping system, concrete encased, etc.) then use the 2 ground rods (#6 is all that is needed if going straight to the enclosure, but no harm in using #4) and make the connection at the service enclosure. 

Make sure your main bonding jumper is installed. (green screw)


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Kaffeene said:


> and make the connection at the service enclosure.


Why change it from the meter can where it's already done?


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Fibes said:


> Why change it from the meter can where it's already done?


No, that's fine. I'm just used to saying that. I don't ever make that connection at the meter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It does not matter what some inspectors want. The NEC requires a grounding electrode conductor to be connected at the service equipment. This means either the meter base- if the power company allows it- or at the service panel. You also could connect it at the weatherhead if you desire but you do not need to do both.

Generally I bring my rod grounding electrode conductor to the meter and the water lines to the panel. As Harry stated the service neutral will tie it all together


----------

